

Carnegie Mellon's Open Learning Initiative - epenn
http://oli.web.cmu.edu/openlearning/

======
plessthanpoint5
this is the greatest stuff on the web; not the cmu open learning initiative
per se, but just universities & colleges doing this stuff generally speaking
-- berkley, stanford (amazing for this stuff), mit (sort of set the standard)
and several other top-tier schools. now i've never formally taken a
programming class in my life, but via many of these on-line courses and their
accompanying resources, I am now a software developer! i do have two (very
unrelated) college degrees, but these on-line courses have definitely changed
my life. thanks for the post...i love seeing this kind of stuff!

~~~
jakek
plessthanpoint5, I'm in the process of doing some research on techniques for
learning software development online. Any chance I could email you with some
questions? I'm at jake@noteleaf.com.

------
estenh
I'm a CMU grad student and had to take a class using that over the summer.
It's a cool idea, but sort of poorly written. Lots of time-outs, seems to only
really work well in Firefox.

